# domaine (propriété)



## muriel.m

Bonsoir à tous,

Pourriez-vous m'aider à traduire le mot "domaine" dans ce contexte:
*ce magnifique domaine privé de 13 hectares*

J'ai pensé à: este magnifico terreno privado...

Je ne sais pas si la traduction est bonne, il s'agit d'un domaine immense avec un grand nombre de villas à louer.
C'est assez urgent !! J'attends vos réponses.
Merci


----------



## marcoszorrilla

También puedes traducir por dominio.

Este magnífico dominio privado de 12 Ha.

*dominio**.*
 (Del lat. _dominĭum_).
* 1.* m. Poder que alguien tiene de usar y disponer de lo suyo.
* 2.* m. Poder o ascendiente que se ejerce sobre otra u otras personas.
* 3.* m. Territorio sujeto a un Estado. U. m. en pl. Se usaba especialmente para designar los territorios del antiguo Imperio británico que gozaban de autonomía plena, como el Canadá o Nueva Zelanda.
* 4.* m. Territorio donde se habla una lengua o dialecto. _Dominio lingüístico leonés_
* 5.* m. Ámbito real o imaginario de una actividad. _Dominio de las bellas artes_
* 6.* m. Orden determinado de ideas, materias o conocimientos. _El dominio de la teología o de las matemáticas_
* 7.* m. Buen conocimiento de una ciencia, arte, idioma, etc. _Tiene un gran dominio del inglés_
* 8.** m. Der. Derecho de propiedad.*


----------



## muriel.m

Y que te parece : finca ?

Es que luego la nombran: Domaine du Montleuze
"Finca de Montleuze" ???

Y ya que estoy te voy a hacer otra pregunta....
Para "villa" en francés se puede decir en castellano "villa" o se utiliza poco y queda mejor "chalé" (el plural de chalé es: chalés?)

Gracias


----------



## totor

Fíjate aquí, Muriel. *Villa* en español está perfecto.


----------



## muriel.m

Muchas gracias a los dos !!!
Saludos a totor que hace mucho que no hablamos !


----------



## yserien

totor said:


> Fíjate aquí, Muriel. *Villa* en español está perfecto.


Como dice el buenTotor una villa puede considerarse sinónimo de chalet, no obstante en el español hablado aquí se dice màs bien chalet. Una villa (hablo para franceses) es en español una ciudad pequeña, aunque tambien se dice Madrid Villa y Corte. Es curioso, pero muchos chalets exhiben un rotulo : Villa Conchita, Villa xxxx.


----------



## muriel.m

Muchas gracias a todos.
Al final he optado por villa ya que se trataba de unas "villas luxueuses".
Lo de chalés me sonaba mas bien a casas "normalitas" pero no daba la idea de lujo.
Tal vez estoy equivocada ???!!!

De todas formas aprecio vuestra ayuda


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Muriel,

Désolée mais je trouve que le mot "villa" n'est vraiment pas habituel en Espagne et qu'on parle plus facilement de "chalés de lujo".

Quant au domaine, s'il contient plusieurs villas, ce serait plutôt un "conjunto residencial" ou quelque chose dans ce style.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*villa**.*
 (Del lat. _villa_).
* 1.* f. *Casa de recreo situada aisladamente en el campo.*
* 2.* f. Población que tiene algunos privilegios con que se distingue de las aldeas y lugares.

*chalé**.*
 (Del fr. _chalet_).
* 1.* m. Edificio de una o pocas plantas, con jardín, destinado especialmente a vivienda unifamiliar.

Esto es lo que dice el DRAE, para mí una Villa cuando se aplica a una residencia es una casa aislada y de cierto abolengo, no es una villa una casona con cuadra y vacas por ejemplo.

Es cierto que también  se le puede aplicar el nombre de villa a un conjunto residencial que incluso puede tratarse de una serie de pisos o un conjunto de chalés, adosados o individuales.


----------



## totor

Tienes razón, Yserien, por estos pagos también siempre se dice *chalet*, y cada vez que en una traducción me cruzo con la palabra *villa* en francés, siempre estoy un rato dando vueltas, porque *villa* (en español) me gusta mucho más. Sobre todo ahora que Marcos puso los puntos sobre las íes.


----------



## valvende

Bonjour à tous, comment puis-je traduire un domaine viticole, hacienda, finca, dominio???

merci en avance


----------



## mjmuak

que tal "propiedad vitícola??


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*Dominio vitícola* quedaría perfecto.


----------



## Totopi

Hola:
Yo diría "*explotación vitícola*".
Saludos,


----------



## valvende

Gracias a todos
Valérie


----------



## Chimène

Je pense que l´adjectif espagnol qui correspond le mieux au "viticole" français est "vitivinícola" (et non pas "vitícola"), puisque selon l´Atilf "viticole" désigne une activité qui "a trait à la culture de la vigne et à la production du vin" (tout comme "vitivinícola", cf. DRAE).
Hasta luego,
Ch.


----------



## valvende

Gracias a todos


----------



## GURB

Hola 
Se usa esencialmente la expresión:* explotación vitícola *como lo dice Totopi.
En cuanto a _vitivinícola_ se emplea con sustantivos como región, sector etc...


----------



## afbl

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour, 

comment traduiriez-vous "domaine" dans le contexte : 

"Villas Taniera, domaine d'exception"

se référant à un un grand parc écologique avec des villas de luxe à louer
merci de votre aide


----------



## Choumex

Para empezar, tú cómo lo traducirías?


----------



## afbl

j'hésite entre : "hacienda", "finca", "propiedad", "dominio", je cherche un équivalent qui reflèterait le sens noble du mot "domaine"


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

En général "finca" est le terme que je choisirais. Plus noble: "dominios", mais je le mettrais plutôt au pluriel.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Choumex

*Finca* est plus approprié effectivement.
Pour moi, *dominio* ne s'utilise pas pour traduire domaine utilisé dans ce contexte (du moins, au Mexique non, en la Madre Patria quien sabe...)

Comme le dit plus haut Gévy (en novembre dernier...), je m'orienterais plus pour *conjunto residencial*, ou *residencial* tout court:

*Villas Taniera, residencial excepcional / residencial de gran lujo*


----------



## afbl

merci pour vos réponses !
je n'aime pas la connotation de "résidence" en français... mais si en espagnol la signification est différente, alors je la préfère à Finca qui me donne plutôt l'impression d'une exploitation agricole... ai-je tort ?
je vois que personne n'opte pour hacienda, serait-ce hors sujet dans ce contexte ?


----------

